# July 28, 2007 - Annual Picnic



## dutchman (Jun 15, 2007)

DATE - Saturday, July 28

LOCATION - GON HQ in Madison, GA

12:00 noon

What ain't been decided is what kinda vittles everyone will bring.

I will start by committing to Suicide Potatoes (if y'all can stand to eat them again), a pot of Lima Beans, and a dessert or two, either cobbler of something else. Like last year, I aim to cook all this on site so we can smell it all morning.


Food and supplies list
Suicide potatoes - Dutchman
Lima Beans - Dutchman
Cobbler - Dutchman
BBQ - Twenty Five Ought Six
Plasticware - Twenty Five Ought Six
Chili - Hunter Bob
elk & mule deer meat - Chippewa Partners 
Potato Salad - GAdeerwoman - a definite maybe
Chicken - GAdeerwoman - a definite maybe
Networker
Branchminnow
Davemac - maybe...
Al33
Missing Ridge
Her 1911
His 1911
R G
Ta-Ton-Ka Chips
WPH44


----------



## Toffy (Jun 15, 2007)

*there WILL be*

There will be a turkey shoot at the event.
You don't need to bring nuthin but money and a good sense of humor when you lose!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jun 15, 2007)

I've got a couple of ovens we could put to use with something. I'm good for a cobbler and whatever else...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2007)

I can bring biscuits and apple butter


----------



## mwalker1313 (Jun 15, 2007)

I can bring an apatite ; )


----------



## dutchman (Jun 15, 2007)

mwalker1313 said:


> I can bring an apatite ; )



An appetite ain't gonna be good enough, Walker. You've gotta do better than that! 

If you can't cook, paper plates, cups, plastic eating utensils, ice, and napkins are all needed.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh, we can bring cokes, sweet tea, ie and a couple of coolers to fill with ice for the drinks.

Yall PM me with your coke preferences!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> I can bring biscuits and apple butter



That sounds good!

I`ll figure out something to bring.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jun 15, 2007)

Nick can bring my knife


----------



## dutchman (Jun 15, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> Nick can bring my knife



We're talking vittles boy, not knives!


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Jun 15, 2007)

If i can make the event you can count on a big cooler full of elk and muley meat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> Nick can bring my knife



I can do that!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jun 15, 2007)

dutchman said:


> We're talking vittles boy, not knives!




I think I was talking about a knife...


----------



## dutchman (Jun 16, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> I think I was talking about a knife...



But the rest of us were talking about food.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jun 16, 2007)

so...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll bring some BBQ.


----------



## hunter bob (Jun 17, 2007)

Do ya'll think  the weather is to hot for chilli. If if is not I could make a pot full. Let me know what you think. Any other suggestion?

Hunter Bob.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 18, 2007)

hunter bob said:


> Do ya'll think  the weather is to hot for chilli. If if is not I could make a pot full. Let me know what you think. Any other suggestion?
> 
> Hunter Bob.



Sounds fine to me!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll bring a bunch of deer poppers and a couple of desserts.

Will we have a grill?


----------



## tyler1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Put me down for 5 gallons of the best sweet tea in town.  If you need more let me know.  This is going to be a blast.  

Are there going to be name tags so that we will know who everyone is.


----------



## duke13 (Jun 19, 2007)

How bout any pickers here bringing your geetars, banjars, fiddles whatever? PM me if ya wanna pick!


----------



## Toffy (Jun 20, 2007)

*The Blast is in Macon*

But we are going to have a good time and yes there is a $30 gas grill here and I will cook something. Yall can tell me later if it is edibilele.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jun 22, 2007)

Networker said:


> But we are going to have a good time and yes there is a $30 gas grill here and I will cook something. Yall can tell me later if it is edibilele.




Huh ???


----------



## hunter bob (Jun 25, 2007)

Networker said:


> But we are going to have a good time and yes there is a $30 gas grill here and I will cook something. Yall can tell me later if it is edibilele.



I hope you are not talking about those three dead Squirrels that I saw laying out behind HQ 'Saterday!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 27, 2007)

This is a covered dish affair, so to speak. We had name tags last year to know who was who, so I'd expect the same this year.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll try to make it. If so, I'll bring some tater salad and some marinated chicken breasts to grill. And a big pack of chicken legs if someone will bring some cracker boy and cracker girl seasonings to go on em (gave all I had left to my brother after he had a fit over it so I have to replenish at the buckarama).
Guess I need to start looking for some door prizes again. I think my stash is empty. And maybe some fresh corn on the cob for grillin.


----------



## skeeterbit (Jun 27, 2007)

K would someone shed some light for me wheres the GON headquarters at?  And is this picnic for everyone on here or just certain ones? Ive been a GON subscriber for about 4 years but only been on here for a few months!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 27, 2007)

skeeterbit said:


> K would someone shed some light for me wheres the GON headquarters at?  And is this picnic for everyone on here or just certain ones? Ive been a GON subscriber for about 4 years but only been on here for a few months!



Hey if they will let me come to one then they will let anybody!


yes all are welcome!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 27, 2007)

4331 Seven Islands Rd
Madison, GA 30650

Here's the address as far as I know. I got it from an old thread from last year so I can only assume it hasn't changed.


----------



## skeeterbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Me and the wife or trying to work it out with work where we can make if so what is needed I dont mind bringing whatever is needed or wanted! probably want know for sure till it gets a little closer!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2007)

UGH as of now, I dont think we're gonna make it. things might change, if our luck takes a turn for the better, but I'll be sure to send the apple butter down with someone if I get a chance to make it.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 3, 2007)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I'll bring a bunch of deer poppers and a couple of desserts.
> 
> Will we have a grill?



Sorry folks, but my gang will not make it

My wife has moved her Mom's family reunion to my house on the 28th


----------



## dutchman (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt - folks are now dropping out like flies...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 6, 2007)

dutchman said:


> ttt - folks are now dropping out like flies...



we'll try and make it no promises. things are lookin better then they were a week ago.  Its on our calendar!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2007)

I`m really hopin` to make this one!!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2007)

Barring some unforseen emergency or illness, I'm all in!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm leaning towards going, hope that doesn't scare any more away


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jul 8, 2007)

*...*



Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I'm leaning towards going, hope that doesn't scare any more away



That's okay Ta-ton-ka chips...I am leaning towards going too...you will now be in second place for most folks scared away...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 10, 2007)

Y'all come on and join us! Everyone is welcome.


----------



## davemac (Jul 10, 2007)

I've only been a member here since last fall so this sounds like a great way to put faces to aliases.  Tell me what is still needed to bring and I'll put it on my list.

Cheers,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2007)

C`mon folks, let`s have a get-together!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll try to come, but it is not looking promising


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2007)

The world famous Dutchman will be plyin` his magic with dutch oven cookin`. How could ya`ll turn this down?????


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 12, 2007)

We're plannin on bein there...hopefully I get some apple butter made! If not, I'll figure out somethin to bring


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jul 13, 2007)

I would deff come but its a to far drive (too North). Hope it all works great!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Al33 (Jul 15, 2007)

Missing Ridge and I are planning on making the trip.


----------



## skeeterbit (Jul 17, 2007)

Well Im sorry to say Im not going to be able to make it! They set my wife surgery appt stuff around then so maybe next year!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 20, 2007)

WPH44 said:


> That's okay Ta-ton-ka chips...I am leaning towards going too...you will now be in second place for most folks scared away...



We should both post that we're not going 
More people will attend and we'll just crash the party at the last minute


btw, about the only thing I know how to cook is jello shooters


----------



## dutchman (Jul 21, 2007)

Just a reminder, this thing is scheduled for one week from today.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jul 22, 2007)

*...*



Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> We should both post that we're not going
> More people will attend and we'll just crash the party at the last minute


 
 Works for me...you bringing the cooler?



Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> btw, about the only thing I know how to cook is jello shooters


 
 Wrong cookout man ...the cookout across the creek is Aug 4...there will be upwards of 50-60 people there...just like the one in May...prolly some of the same folks though...


----------



## R G (Jul 23, 2007)

I am going to be there if there are still openings.  What do the wife and I need to bring?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2007)

R G said:


> I am going to be there if there are still openings.  What do the wife and I need to bring?



Plenty of openings as we do not put a cap on attendance at functions such as this.

As far as what to bring, whatever you want to show up with will be fine as this is kind of a covered dish affair.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok we'll for sure be there!!! Gonna bring several jars of apple butter with plenty of bscuits, and can bring some of ribs too.  Do we need more side dishes??? I could bring a bunch of macaroni salad?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> Ok we'll for sure be there!!! Gonna bring several jars of apple butter with plenty of bscuits, and can bring some of ribs too.  Do we need more side dishes??? I could bring a bunch of macaroni salad?



Anything you can bring will be much appreciated! Looks like the crowd should be around 25 heads or so...


----------



## hunter bob (Jul 23, 2007)

Dutchman, I will be there with a big pot of chilli. I am also bring my son and grandson with me. If you can think of anything we need let know. Oh, my son will have a cooler full of ice.
See ya Saterday.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 24, 2007)

Loooking forward to seeing you there, Hunter Bob! And everyone else as well!


----------



## R G (Jul 24, 2007)

Gonna bring a couple of cakes, baked beans,  bread, rolls, and chips.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 24, 2007)

Depending on Mother Nature, I may or may not be able to attend. If MN cooperates, I may be working on some new food plots.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## davemac (Jul 25, 2007)

*Ugh*

The family has ear and sinus infections so we'll have to make our trip tentative at this point.  Keeping ourfingers crossed.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Al33 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Dutch, Missing Ridge and I are still not sure what we will bring but we will bring something. Open to any ideas that will not require me to have to cook it.

Hey Ta-ton-ka, you're welcome to carpool with us.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 26, 2007)

Are we supposed to bring a shotgun or what for that turkey shoot Networker mentioned?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dutchman (Jul 27, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow!

AL - we can always use paper plates, cups, drinks, and ice!

And finally, I know nothing about the turkey shoot details.


----------



## JR (Jul 27, 2007)

dutchman said:


> And finally, I know nothing about the turkey shoot details.



I think it is post #2 or #3 on this.  Steve mentioned there would be one...????

What say you, Networker?  Details?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jul 27, 2007)

Due to a backlog in the "honeydos" at the home 20, I will not be in attendance tomorrow. Our family has been somewhat scattered this month, so I am gonna stick around the house and catch up on a few things. I apologize for backing out. I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable time tomorrow.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 27, 2007)

In his post regarding the turkey shoot, Steve said all you will need is money. I would assume no shotgun is necessary and I would imagine it will be done with pellet rifles.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 27, 2007)

It dont look to me like many folks are gonna make it!!!! How many are expected?? I know me and kenny are going to make it.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 27, 2007)

It doesn't take too many to have fun and eat good.

I cannot rely on my memory so will someone post up directions off I-20?

Thanks!


----------



## JR (Jul 27, 2007)

GA DAWG and myself will bring some slaw, a dessert (of course), and some bottle water!  Gene, ya'll let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 27, 2007)

Will see y'all there about noonish I suppose, maybe even a little earlier than that.

Drive carefully folks!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 27, 2007)

Al33 said:


> Hey Ta-ton-ka, you're welcome to carpool with us.



Al, we'll be picking you up at 7:30. We had to upgrade the car so Threeleggedpigmy's date could fit. The limo service said as long as we loaded her, I mean sit her, over the rear axle this car might  haul her and us ok 
We need to be at the airport to pick up the rest of the girls at the Delta terminal at 9:15. You and Missing Ridge are gonna have a great time  My new girlfriend (Shakira) will be arriving later but she will meet us at GON


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry tried to post Threeleggedpigmy's girl but she wouldn't fit with the other pics, had to resize and post her seperate


----------



## dutchman (Jul 27, 2007)

Al33 said:


> It doesn't take too many to have fun and eat good.
> 
> I cannot rely on my memory so will someone post up directions off I-20?
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go, Al.

from I-20 and 441 (exit 114)
travel south on 441 bout 5 miles to your first county store... Joe's store on your right.

Turn left (a hard left) onto Seven Islands Rd.

Go a mile and 80 feet. GON is on the corner of Seven Islands and Bethany Church on your left.
If you get to the fire station, ya just missed it.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey ton-ka.  I got some chocolate you can borrow, if you need help picking up some of your old dates.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 27, 2007)

We'll be heading out from here around 11ish.
Gettin ready to start the apple butter and will be makin the biscuits and macaroni salad fresh in the mornin!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 27, 2007)

I baking potatoes and soaking limas as we type. I'll be up early to get stuff together and will be leaving here by 9:00 a.m. to get there and get myself situated. I take longer to do that than normal people...

Everyone bring a few paper goods and plasticware and we'll have plenty, I'm sure.

I look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## LJay (Jul 27, 2007)

Me and the wife will be there.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 28, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Everyone bring a few paper goods and plasticware and we'll have plenty, I'm sure.



Not if Ta-ton-ka brings his date.

Thanks for the directions. Missing Ridge and I will bring plenty of plates and stuff plus a few other things. Looking forward to this.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2007)

LJay said:


> Me and the wife will be there.



I'm glad you FINALLY decided to come!

Looking forward to seeing y'all.

I may not be arriving as early as I'd originally thought. I got smarter overnight and got more done here by way of prep so I won't need to get there as early, but I should be there by 10:30 or 11:00.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2007)

By the way, this is a rain or shine deal since we eat indoors.


----------



## JR (Jul 28, 2007)

We'll be getting on the road about 9.... Should be there around 11ish to help set up if need be.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 28, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> We'll be getting on the road about 9.... Should be there around 11ish to help set up if need be.



That was my plan but we've been tryin to load Threeleggedpigmy's date for over an hour now 
We're gonna try and take the door off her room and vaseline the walls and hold a pizza next to the car - she doesn't get out much


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 28, 2007)

Should be there right before noon.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 28, 2007)

We'll be leavin shortly, last batch of biscuits in the oven and then we'll be on the road!! see yall there!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 28, 2007)

Wheres those pictures that were gonna beat us here!!!!!!! I've even been to bass pro and then come home and still no pics LOL........


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't know where they are. I didn't see a camera, but I wasn't paying too much attention for one.

Good to see everyone today, those I'd met before and the forlks I hadn't. Good food, good fellowship, just can't beat it!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah Steve told us if we didnt live close the pictures he took would beat us to woodys..... I dont live close lol!!!!


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 28, 2007)

Glad it went well for you guys.  How many in attendance?

If no pictures, how about listing some names?

The Snakeman


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2007)

Boy, Snake, you don't want much, do you?

My memory ain't all that good but I've give it a shot.

LJay and his wife
GAdeerwoman (Oh yeah, she had a camera!)
Milkman and his girlfriend
Twenty-Five-Ought-Six
Networker
R G and his wife
His 1911
Her 1911 and their two children
AL33
Shortstop and his son
Ta-Ton-Ka Chips
Three legged Pygmie
Kenny, Jr.
GA Dawg
Missing Ridge
Hunter Bob and his son and grandson
Yours truly...

If I missed anyone, I'm really sorry.

Conspicious by his absence yet again was Jim Thompson, who made no commitment to be there, but I thought maybe he'd try to sneak in. I should have known better.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 28, 2007)

I just got up from an hour long nap, I ate so much I just had to take a nap. Everything I tried was deeeeeelicious! I didn't get to eat any of Nicole's bisquits and apple butter but they sure did look good. Big ol cathead biscuits too. I wanted to get some of that upside down pineapple cake but the chocolate/brownie delight and the german chocolate cake was all I could hold.
Dutch, those suicide taters were awesome. I sure appreciate you bringing all that iron to treat us. The BBQ was outstanding and so was the chili. Heck, like I said in the first place, it was all fantastic. Thanks to everyone that brought something!

Was great to see some familiar faces and see some new ones. Ga Dawg traveled the farthest to make it and His & Her 1911 really had to load up with all they brought and the kids too. 

I had a blast with everyone that wanted to try their hand with the longbow. Everyone, and I mean everyone, did a great job of shooting.

Thanks again Steve for opening your doors there at GON Headquarters. Hope we didn't soil those pretty carpets Ms Emma has for sale.

I brought my camera but never took the first photo. GaDeerWoman and Steve took some pic's. Sandra was headed over to her club to do some food plot work so I expect it may be tomorrow before we see any from her camera. Steve may have had to take a nap like I did.

Missing Ridge and I both had a great time and look forward to next years event. Thanks Dutchman for making it happen this year!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 28, 2007)

BTW, there were a bunch of folks missing I had hoped would be there again this year. You know who you are if you read this, so come next year, TRY HARDER, ya heah?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 28, 2007)

We just got in. Took a detour to try and show Nathan where Telco Huntin Club was. Got turned around and a bit backwards, so we didnt make it to the club, but made a nice long scenic route home 

We had a GREAT time and it was great to meet everyone!! Maybe next time Nathan wont seat us at the far end of the table from everyone   so we can be sociable.

I was gonna bring my camera but forgot  So I'm just wondering what happened to the pics that were supposed to beat us all onto Woodys  STEVE  

Thanks yall for such a GREAT time and YUMMY food!! And yall that got apple butter and biscuits, ENJOY!!!


----------



## hunter bob (Jul 28, 2007)

This was my second Woody's picnic. This one was as much fun as the  first one. The food was great,especially the Ducth oven cooking. I ate too much as usual. Enjoy meeting all the people. Thanks Al33 for the bow shooting lessons. I think I will practice more before I take a bow to the woods. huh


----------



## Milkman (Jul 28, 2007)

HEY ......... It was great.  Denise and I had a wonderful time. It was good to meet those I hadnt met before and put more names and faces together.

Steve was a gracious host and the food was out of this world. Dutchman has got Denise talking about wanting to learn to use those dutch ovens. The potatoes and cobbler were the best I ever tasted.

Im sure my blood sugar reading was off the scale by the time we got back to Monroe.

Thanks for all who came and contributed in any way.

MM


----------



## JR (Jul 28, 2007)

Definately nice meeting everyone, and catching up with those I've met before!  Food was top notch, though I was disappointed only one of my special cup cakes was eaten!!!!   My friend that helped 'ice' them is a little disappointed, but alas it was well worth it!  Thanks again Steve, Gene, and everyone who provided the food and nice door prizes!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 28, 2007)

It was a great time and the food was sooo good.  The best part was meeting new friends and hanging out with old ones.   P.s. Apologize the girlfriend could not make it,  there was a weight station half down.  So she could not make the whole trip without receiving a ticket.


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 28, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Boy, Snake, you don't want much, do you?
> 
> My memory ain't all that good but I've give it a shot.
> 
> ...


What?  No Nicodemus?  Just because he doesn't have internet doesn't mean he couldn't attend the picnic.

The Snakeman


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2007)

Snakeman said:


> What?  No Nicodemus?  Just because he doesn't have internet doesn't mean he couldn't attend the picnic.
> 
> The Snakeman



GA Power worked him today.


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 28, 2007)

dutchman said:


> GA Power worked him today.


I guess he couldn't use the "my wife is sick" excuse two years in a row. 

The Snakeman


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 28, 2007)

Where are the pics??? I wanna see pics, specially the one of Nathan (His1911) with a mouthful of food


----------



## R G (Jul 28, 2007)

Good food, good gathering, did I mention good food?  The wife and I had a great time.  Thanks everybody.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 29, 2007)

Dang I've done came home.Left went and treed a few coons.Come back and still got here again before the pics lol!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> HEY ......... It was great.  Denise and I had a wonderful time. It was good to meet those I hadnt met before and put more names and faces together.
> 
> Steve was a gracious host and the food was out of this world. Dutchman has got Denise talking about wanting to learn to use those dutch ovens. The potatoes and cobbler were the best I ever tasted.
> 
> ...



Marvin,

Ole' Gene can sure do some cooking in those things...Glad y'all had a great time!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 29, 2007)

well sorry I missed it again, but I was on the road for 10 hours yesterday...and not heading toward Madison


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 29, 2007)

Al33 said:


> BTW, there were a bunch of folks missing I had hoped would be there again this year. You know who you are if you read this, so come next year, TRY HARDER, ya heah?



I wish we could have changed our plans and made it, weekends have been crazy ,  no excuse for us next year    !


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jul 29, 2007)

*...*



Al33 said:


> BTW, there were a bunch of folks missing I had hoped would be there again this year. You know who you are if you read this, so come next year, TRY HARDER, ya heah?


 
Will do man......thanks...

I met a lot of folks last year in March and would have liked to have been there...

I will try to make it to the next one no doubt...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jul 29, 2007)

So are we ever going to see some pics of this thing?


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jul 29, 2007)

*...*



REMINGTON710 said:


> So are we ever going to see some pics of this thing?


 
......Sheila and I took care of it last March...I hope someone had a camera with them 'cause since we could not make it I would like to see some pics too...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 29, 2007)

Could somebody draw some pictures of the cookout?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's one of me shooting Al's longbow. You can tell this one's me since he has no hair.

By the way, that's Jim Thompson in the background.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's one of Al33 and Jim Thompson. That's Jim on the right.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Al33 (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are great Dutch, especially the ones of Jim!

I reckon ol Steve might be sufferin' a memory lapse because he sure said we would have to hurry home to put up any pic's before he did. I saw him only once with a camera in his hand so I'm not sure if he took any pic's or not.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 30, 2007)

Dutchman...thanks for the accurate depictions


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 30, 2007)

Didn't get many pictures but I'll try to get the few I have posted sometimes today or tonight. They got me busy today so it may be late but I'll get em on.
More food than we could eat...and man, it was some fine eating. We got folks who can really put out some fine bbq..and those desserts...delicious!! Small crowd but some good folks all around and the weather cooperated.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> Dutchman...thanks for the accurate depictions



Don't mention it. It's the least I could do.


----------



## Buck (Jul 30, 2007)

That's pretty funny right there, Dutch...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> That's pretty funny right there, Dutch...



Careful or I'll post one of you, too.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's one of a couple of dutch ovens doing their thing. The one on the left is full of peach cobbler. The one on the right contains suicide potatoes.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 30, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Here's one of a couple of dutch ovens doing their thing. The one on the left is full of peach cobbler. The one on the right contains suicide potatoes.



I could tell that by the size of the ovens.
Great Pics Dutch


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

Last one from me...

A nice picture of the shed at the GON HQ with (l to r) Jim Thompson, Festushaggin, and Branchminnow.

I believe that's the best I've ever seen any of them look...


----------



## JR (Jul 30, 2007)

Just developed one I took with my camera phone.... Sorry about the quality...  It's Dutchman cooking....  Ooops.  I had posted the wrong pic.  That other picture was Milkman standing over the ovens.  THIS is Dutch.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 30, 2007)

This is Ta-ton-ka Chips right after he hit the cup with a 30 yard longbow shot.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

Dang, Kenny. That's pretty bad. Where's the legs on that dude?

I haven't posted one of YOU yet, have I?


----------



## JR (Jul 30, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Dang, Kenny. That's pretty bad. Where's the legs on that dude?
> 
> I haven't posted one of YOU yet, have I?



Yea... Sorry about the legs Dutch.  I thought it was a solid table!  And please take note folks, my camera has a tendancy to have a delay, Dutch is NOT cross-eyed, just a bad picture!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 31, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> ...Dutch is NOT cross-eyed, just a bad picture!



In more ways than one. But just wait until I post the one of you!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## JR (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok.  Here is a photo of one of the desserts I brought to the picnic.  I had a buddy help me make them.  Now, you have to understand, my buddy is also a clown for birthday parties, hence the 'colorful' saucy-icing topping!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jul 31, 2007)

Could those be classified as "gay pride cupcakes?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 31, 2007)

Phil woulda loved them.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Could those be classified as "gay pride cupcakes?"


----------



## JR (Jul 31, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


>



    

That'll be the last time I ask Bozo to help me cook for y'all!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jul 31, 2007)

Will the true identity of "Bozo" ever be revealed??


----------



## dutchman (Aug 1, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Will the true identity of "Bozo" ever be revealed??



I'm not sure we'd want to know.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 2, 2007)

I guess that no usable photos have been recovered from anyone's camera.


----------



## JR (Aug 2, 2007)

dutchman said:


> I guess that no usable photos have been recovered from anyone's camera.



With you in them... It caused the computer to crash!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 2, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> With you in them... It caused the computer to crash!



That wasn't very nice and was totally uncalled for!


----------

